# Sacramento vs Denver Game Thread (1/11)



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

<center> *vs.* 

*Sacramento Kings (21-11) vs. Denver Nuggets (14-19)
Arco Arena, Tuesday January 11th, 2005
7:00 PT, NBALP, CSN-Sacramento *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Probable Starters





































Brad Miller/Darius Songaila/Peja Stojakovic/Maurice Evans/Mike Bibby 





































Marcus Camby/Kenyon Martin/Carmelo Anthony/DerMarr Johnson/Andre Miller *


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Analysis: Kings: A soothsayer's nightmare 



> *The Kings have defeated the first-place teams in three of the NBA's six divisions.
> 
> The Kings have been defeated by the last-place teams in three of the league's divisions.*


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

112 kings
102 nuggets

super peja - 33pts 6rebs 3 asts 


http://www.nba.com/kings/strategic_alliances/Episode_5_Peja_Stojakovic__S-128176-58.html


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

So is Mobley going to be in uniform?


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> So is Mobley going to be in uniform?


I doubt it if they did the trade today.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Actually never mind i thought the game was today.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

They said on the news that he won't be playing tonight, but he will probably be in unifrom on Thursday.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

NBA.com Preview


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Prediction:

Nuggets 105
Kings 117

Peja: 34 pts
Webber: 23 pts, 11 Reb
MO: 17 pts, 7 Reb

I can't wait to see what mo can do with minutes provided.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Webber is a game time decision. He has a sore knee and he isn't on the floor warming up.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> Webber is a game time decision. He has a sore knee and he isn't on the floor warming up.


He isn't playing:sigh:

Eddie House will get minutes tonight, I'm curious to see how he does.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

OT: Napear says Mobley might not play until Saturday.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Miller already has 2 fouls...we are so thin tonight we can't afford this.

Evans is playing well.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

WOO, now that's Kings basketball, I'll take this starting lineup anyday.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Bibby just threw an alley-oop to Evans from 3/4 down the court...amazing.

Peja is on fire, he has 10 pts.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

At the half:

Kings 56
Nuggets 52

Peja: 12 Points (5/8 FG)
Bibby: 13 Points (3/5 3P)
K-Mart: 11 Points in 9 Minutes


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Bibby stepped on Camby's foot and rolled his ankle...he had to come out of the game:sigh:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Why is Webb not playing?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Whew...he is back in. 

The Nuggets are back in this game, Kings up 94-90 with 6 minutes left.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> Why is Webb not playing?


Sore Knee...4 games in 5 nights is probably tough for him to recover from.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> 
> 
> Sore Knee...4 games in 5 nights is probably tough for him to recover from.


Thats good. I thought it was something else.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Peja is hitting the shots down the stretch, martin has been brilliant this game, bibby im sure he will be back hes a warrior.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Kings 96-90 Nuggets with 5:36 left...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pejavlade</b>!
> Peja is hitting the shots down the stretch, *martin has been brilliant this game*, bibby im sure he will be back hes a warrior.


He would be in every game if Adelman would play him...:sigh:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Kings 97-92 Nuggets with 4:39 left...


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Wow our free throw shooting this game has been disgusting and just as i was typing this nuggets got 2 offensive rebs.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Kings 97-94 Nuggets with 3:35 left...

They shouldn't be this close.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Kings 98-94 Nuggets with 2:33 left...

Timeout called.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> Kings 97-94 Nuggets with 3:35 left...
> 
> They shouldn't be this close.


Yeah we should have put it away when we had that 14pts lead in the 3rd.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Kings 102-94 Nuggets with 2:03 left...

Evans playing pretty nice.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Kings 104-95 Nuggets with :57 left...

Goodnight guys. I'm going to sleep. :wave:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings win 109-100

Box Score


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I know this is not the reason why you guys traded for Mobley but I actually think it'd be better for Evans to remain starting and have Mobley come of the bench as the high-scoring 6th man. Even when he was back in Houston, we Rockets fans have always talked about how much more efficient he'd be if he came of the bench.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> I know this is not the reason why you guys traded for Mobley but I actually think it'd be better for Evans to remain starting and have Mobley come of the bench as the high-scoring 6th man. Even when he was back in Houston, we Rockets fans have always talked about how much more efficient he'd be if he came of the bench.


I think what you mentioned here is what is going to happen initially. Mobley is going to serve as the backup PG/SG, but since the offense runs through the Bigs, they should be alright.

My concern is, Martin played well now that he finally got some minutes and he obviously has a lot of ability, but now the Kings are going to not give him the 10-12 minutes a night that they can give him. I mean, is it really a bad idea to cut Bibby's minutes to 30-32 and have him fresh for the playoffs?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Pair of Kings Deliver in Spades 



> Faced with an ever-diminishing number of teammates, Peja Stojakovic and Mike Bibby did all they could Tuesday to get their team a win.
> 
> Stojakovic scored 27 points and Bibby added 18 and seven assists as the undermanned Sacramento Kings posted a 109-100 victory over the Denver Nuggets.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Game pics...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

SacBee: A nugget of hope - No Christie and no Webber is no problem for Kings 

Kings.com: The Inside Dish vs. Denver 

Kings.com: Postgame Quotes


----------

